# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry Sink Depth

## JB1

Hi, 
Found a very cheap laundry sink.  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cefito-5....c100005.m1851 
My only concern is the depth, it's only about 200mm deep which is fine for a kitchen sink but looks too shallow for a laundry sink. 
Having said that, I can't recall the last time I filled up the laundry sink with water! 
Thoughts?

----------


## joynz

> Hi, 
> Found a very cheap laundry sink.  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cefito-5....c100005.m1851 
> My only concern is the depth, it's only about 200mm deep which is fine for a kitchen sink but looks too shallow for a laundry sink. 
> Having said that, I can't recall the last time I filled up the laundry sink with water! 
> Thoughts?

   You can get a 250mm deep trough from Bunnings for just over $100.

----------


## JB1

> You can get a 250mm deep trough from Bunnings for just over $100.

  Yes, I know, but those are normal stamped sinks. 
These sinks have thicker, higher grade stainless steel. They are also hand welded with sharper corners. 
I just found a similar one for a little more that is 230mm deep. That should do.  
----

----------


## Bedford

What do you do with the washing machine drain?

----------


## JB1

You can cut a hole on the bench and install a by-pass kit.   https://www.hafelehome.com.au/products/bypass-kit 
Or if you have a front loader that is under the bench, I suppose you could connect it directly to the trap like a dishwasher.

----------

